# Apple picking time, we're heading out



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A farm near me grows Crimson Crisp, Cortland, Gala, Golden Delicious, and McIntosh. You pick your own. They will bring you back down by tractor when you are loaded down.

It is a cool and clear day. I love fall.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The first Saturday in October is "Apple Affair" in town. 10 foot apple pie and ice cream. Quite a few orchards around. A lot of folks enjoy hot apple cider (spiked) of course to stay warm. Good time to get out and see the neighbors. The town nickname is "Garden of Eden".


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> It is a cool and clear day. I love fall.


Do everything in your power to attend Ciderdays. I've been once and hope to go again. It is a county wide event, where you can visit orchards all over for tours, workshops, tastings, etc. The variety of apples just blew me away & what a treat to try so many new ones. At the Cider Salon tasting, you can try over 90 different hard ciders. I had quite a buzz. At one orchard, they even let me help run the cider press. Then we sat out around a fire and enjoyed some hot cider & spiced donuts. It is the first full weekend of November in beautiful New England.

From their website:

*CiderDays is an annual community celebration of all things apple in beautiful Franklin County, Massachusetts. 2017 marks our 23rd year with tours, cidermaking and tastings, workshops and much more in orchards and venues county-wide from Ashfield, Deerfield, Turners Falls, Charlemont and Colrain to New Salem and the towns in between. Whether you are a cider aficianado (hard or sweet), make your own cider, are an orchardist, like hanging out in bucolic orchards, or just enjoy soaking up all the goodness of autumn in New England, CiderDays is your event!*

http://ciderdays.org/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Orchard at Slippy Lodge lost another Apple Tree this year. Too much heat and some drought I reckon. But...2 more trees still thriving but no fruit thus far...

Have a great day @sideKahr.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Too much heat and some drought I reckon. But...2 more trees still thriving but no fruit thus far...


Make sure they can pollinate each other. Besides having to time their bloom properly some apple varieties are triploid (3 sets of chromosomes) which makes them sterile.

I'm in the process of changing out many of my trees to varieties that work well down here. I've got 30 more Arkansas Black coming this fall. I get them from David at Century Farm Orchards in Altamahaw, NC. Great guy, great varieties & really healthy trees.

Century Farm Orchards: Apple Tree Nursery


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

The apple harvest here in Ohio has been amazing. We have put up applesauce, dried apples and apple cider


----------



## VanGroks (Sep 23, 2017)

We got TWO apples this year...Both picked on by birds...

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------

